
Time to Kill Security Questions–or Answer Them with Lies - kawera
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/time-kill-security-questions-answer-lies/all/
======
mariuolo
I agree, unfortunately Yahoo even after this failure is taking the chance to
improve their records by preventing users from changing those leaked answers
and instead asking for a phone number.

Why exactly should I or anyone else give them more personal informations?

